
Y Combinator Fall Tour 2017 - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/y-combinator-fall-tour-2017
======
katm
If we're not coming to your city/school this fall and you'd like us to visit
next year, you can tell us here:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSf87KZD8Ugj2Iy-
ewFh...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSf87KZD8Ugj2Iy-
ewFhp5xw0_-YrcSRC44bA4eKKzkfTenyuw/viewform).

------
csomar
I should, first, thank you for doing an Istanbul meetup in Europe, than say
Paris.

The reason? Turkey is accessible for more nationals of less fortunate
countries. It is still accessible to most Europe too.

But given Turkey issues with ISIS recently, it would have been better to
consider other countries. For example, having a Turkish stamp can be an issue
while accessing Germany.

Some alternatives: Casablanca, Tunis, and Belgrade.

They are cheap, have touristic resorts and also beer friendly :)

Edit: Looking at Asia now, it would be better to have the meetup in Hong Kong
than in Singapore. Both are world-class cities and HK is accessible to more
nationals.

~~~
dlo
I'm not involved in the operations of YC, but this is really terrific
feedback! I hope they notice.

------
gradyj
Another surprised comment, but I'm surprised there is no Seattle or PNW
locations..

------
blueveia
Bewildered by no UK location.

~~~
no1youknowz
Same here. I would attend the event for sure.

~~~
jansho
I wouldn't care if it's Isle of Wight or something :(

------
tzury
Israel?? The second to the Bay Area in terms of Startups per capita.

Perhaps next time..

------
Cenk
Gothenburg instead of Stockholm this year? How come?

~~~
gargarplex
I, for one, am glad to see Gothenburg getting more love. It would be nice to
see some investment in Malmö as well, as it is lower cost and more easily
accessible by airport (Copenhagen).

------
eganist
Kinda surprised DC isn't represented here.

Could be doable. Just a quick flight from Quebec to DC, then train from DC to
NYC for the NYC meetings.

~~~
ryanSrich
I'd imagine Alexis Ohanian has DC pretty well covered. I saw him there a few
years ago when he was doing a book tour.

~~~
anubisresources
Is he based in DC now?

------
eelliott
Do you still require foreign start ups to incorporate in Delaware? Doesn't
that undercut boosting the local economy argument

~~~
seizethecheese
The stable corporate laws of Delaware help startups boost their local
economies effectively.

~~~
eelliott
It may surprise you to know countries outside the us have stable corporate
laws. I'd hasten to add there's nothing stable about the us right now and I'd
be reluctant to incorporate or HQ there

~~~
seizethecheese
> I'd hasten to add there's nothing stable about the us right now and I'd be
> reluctant to incorporate or HQ there

You consume too much news, my friend.

> It may surprise you to know countries outside the us have stable corporate
> laws.

I didn't say nowhere else has stable corporate laws. Delaware just happens to
be among the best.

------
mindcrime
Aww, man, no love for Raleigh/Durham? :-(

~~~
limeblack
Atalanta isn't that bad of trip but agreed.

------
anubisresources
No Capetown or Nairobi? Nairobi in particular has a ton of software companies

------
aloukissas
Love that there are many events in LA! See you there :)

------
lf275
Surprised to not see Chicago here. I'm curious, how is Chicago ranked among
other major American cities as a place to found a startup?

------
ericzawo
Come to Toronto!

------
marksellers
What!? No Antarctica!?

------
alexcnwy
Why no South Africa?! :)

~~~
alexcnwy
why the downvotes?

